# Pax retaliated... I want to sue.



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).

Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The **** is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.

I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this ****ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious ****s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I would make sure to keep the email and pictures about the refund. I wouldnt go for small claims court unless they actually terminate you.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

What will you be filing exactly? What statute says a pax can’t file a malicious report against an Uber driver?


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Defamation, loss of income, emotional distress, tortious interference, damage to my car, fraud...? IDK, this is why I'm asking for advice.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

MarcG said:


> What will you be filing exactly? What statute says a pax can't file a malicious report against an Uber driver?


It would be a civil case, for defamation of character. Damages would be lost earnings based on previous averages for the same nights of week that OP is suspended.

I don't know if the OP would prevail, but I would be very interested to see if anyone ever takes up a case like this and wins.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MarcG said:


> What will you be filing exactly? What statute says a pax can't file a malicious report against an Uber driver?


Liebel, slander


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

The court system would cost you money, time, labor, and might not produce.
If you know who the guy is and where he lives, use your resources to make life miserable. 
Nothing like making someone late for work by deflating all their tires. 
Sign him up for every junk mail possible.
Do the glitter bomb thing mailed to him. 
Bust one tail light (has to be replaced and probably below his insurance deductible).
Find out his phone number, have random girls call it until his girlfriend/spouse picks up.
If a homeowner, use a long-range drone to drop some nasty permanent paint on his roof.
Use a long-range drone with a loud fire alarm on it and do your weekly 3:30 am wake up call.
Hire cheap nasty looking hookers to bang on his front door (especially if significant other is home) claiming they stiffed her out of money.
Egg and Toliet Paper the house. 
Shootout windows with a pellet gun.
Spray paint vulgarities on his garage door (Small dick cheater, ***** ASS, LIMP DICK) lol
The list goes on...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Court wont help you. He'll just stick to his story that you really appeared to be under the influence of something. Can you prove that you weren't on that night?
No, you can't.

There might be other options though. But classy drivers like us would never resort to such things.... or would we?



UberUber81 said:


> If you know who the guy is and where he lives, use your resources to make life miserable.
> Nothing like making someone late for work by deflating all their tires.
> Sign him up for every junk mail possible.
> Do the glitter bomb thing mailed to him.
> ...


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> The court system would cost you money, time, labor, and might not produce.
> If you know who the guy is and where he lives, use your resources to make life miserable.
> The list goes on...


In a previous life, I'd have sent his wife flowers while putting the name of a woman he works with/for. She'll get over it, but he'll be in the doghouse for a stretch.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear that this happened to you but I do think it is great that you want to sue the passenger. I would encourage you to go through with it and to seek legal council ASAP.

There absolutely could be a valid case here for damages based on the false and retaliatory action. You were in fact damaged from it. Just because we drive rideshare does not mean we have no rights or use of the court system. If I complained about a CEO who got it my car and falsely claimed that they groped me then that CEO could sue me for damages. Ir is no different for us.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Court wont help you. He'll just stick to his story that you really appeared to be under the influence of something. Can you prove that you weren't on that night?
> No, you can't.


I can prove that I gave 9 rides, including that one, in 3 hours; leaving me no time to get loaded. I can show that none of my pax, including this idiot, filed reports against me that day. I have my daily safety reports and my high ratings on Lyft and Uber. I have a spotless car, no drug charges or convictions, a clean background and driving record. I track my miles and whereabouts on stride and google maps. I keep receipts of gas purchases, cleaning expenses, and maintenance that I regularly perform on my car. I can show that nothing about me spells reckless and everything about this guy spells inconsiderate and petty. Even if I fail in court, it might be worth it to make this clown sweat. Also, I can vividly recall several details about that ride that an intoxicated person wouldn't be able to. p.p.s., there's also the didn't file report until he found out about his $20 fee thing as well.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Innovant said:


> I can prove that I gave 9 rides, including that one, in 3 hours; leaving me no time to get loaded. I can show that none of my pax, including this idiot, filed reports against me that day. I have my daily safety reports and my high ratings on Lyft and Uber. I have a spotless car, no drug charges or convictions, a clean background and driving record. I track my miles and whereabouts on stride and google maps. I keep receipts of gas purchases, cleaning expenses, and maintenance that I regularly perform on my car. I can show that nothing about me spells reckless and everything about this guy spells inconsiderate and petty. Even if I fail in court, it might be worth it to make this clown sweat. Also, I can vividly recall several details about that ride that an intoxicated person wouldn't be able to. p.p.s., there's also the didn't file report until he found out about his $20 fee thing as well.


If you're willing to go through to process to hopefully teach him a lesson, then go for it.
I have no doubt like you that it was retaliation. I just think it will be hard to prove.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

I had a thought... Do I really need to prove that I wasn't impaired? Don't I just need to show that his report was fraudulent and that in itself implies that I wasn't impaired? At this point, I'm fairly certain my suspension will get lifted and this guy will get banned for fraudulent behavior anyway, which would support my case. Side note: driver support is pathetic.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> The court system would cost you money, time, labor, and might not produce.
> If you know who the guy is and where he lives, use your resources to make life miserable.
> Nothing like making someone late for work by deflating all their tires.
> Sign him up for every junk mail possible.
> ...


Amazing!

I hope I never piss you off, although I'd love to be a fly on the wall of someone who you don't like!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Eggs & toilet paper their house. Take a lyft to & from there.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Rat said:


> Liebel, slander


Getting closer on the spelling.

Libel


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

Message me his FB and IG please, thank you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Innovant said:


> I had a thought... Do I really need to prove that I wasn't impaired? Don't I just need to show that his report was fraudulent and that in itself implies that I wasn't impaired? At this point, I'm fairly certain my suspension will get lifted and this guy will get banned for fraudulent behavior anyway, which would support my case. Side note: driver support is pathetic.


Civil court isn't like criminal court where you are innocent until proven guilty. You are making claims that the pax is lying, the pax says they felt that you were driving impaired when you drove them. That's a hard claim to disprove, even if you feel others should have noticed prior or after their ride. Maybe those people were drunk? Maybe those people fell asleep on the ride, or otherwise not paying attention to how you were driving.

There's a lot of variables as to why no one else of the 8 other pax reported you. They felt you were impaired. Unless you have dual channel dash cam footage of the entire ride where you can show that you did not swerve, you did not run any stop/red lights, and looked completely in control of your facilities, there's not much you can prove.

You'll ended up wasting time and money on this, just move on.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

They will deactivate you if you sue the pax, know that.

Tell them to pay you what is yours, if they won't, tell them you will open a wage theft case against Uber (check the min amount for your state), if they don't cave in and pay, push the case and have your proof, it costs next to nothing and you will win by simply having proof the trip was made, whatever uber decides to say in the hearing will hold no weight because their system records will betray them.

Once uber pays like 3-4 times the fare they took plus some fines, they might deactivate you and at that point, you sue Uber itself, consult a labor lawyer as for the myriad of reasons you could use.

Your only choice or to sit down and be a good ant.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

a dual lens dash cam would probably be all you need to make your case. just sayin,,,


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Unfortunately there is nothing you can do about it. You will lose time, money, sleep and the law suit itself, then when you finally get some sleep, you will wake up to the news of deactivation.

Lesson learned, move on find a stable source of income.


----------



## Don Sasso (Oct 20, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> The court system would cost you money, time, labor, and might not produce.
> If you know who the guy is and where he lives, use your resources to make life miserable.
> Nothing like making someone late for work by deflating all their tires.
> Sign him up for every junk mail possible.
> ...


Remind me not to piss you off


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Civil court isn't like criminal court where you are innocent until proven guilty. You are making claims that the pax is lying, the pax says they felt that you were driving impaired when you drove them. That's a hard claim to disprove, even if you feel others should have noticed prior or after their ride. Maybe those people were drunk? Maybe those people fell asleep on the ride, or otherwise not paying attention to how you were driving.
> 
> There's a lot of variables as to why no one else of the 8 other pax reported you. They felt you were impaired. Unless you have dual channel dash cam footage of the entire ride where you can show that you did not swerve, you did not run any stop/red lights, and looked completely in control of your facilities, there's not much you can prove.
> 
> You'll ended up wasting time and money on this, just move on.


When did they make the report? Why did they complete the ride with you if they thought you were impaired? why didn't they cancel the ride and get out ASAP and call the police if they truly felt you War impaired? What exactly LED them to believe that you were impaired? Does your dash cam support their claim?

These are all things that you would be able to ask them in court and they would have to come up with something in order to support themselves. Combine that with showing how you filed a claim about a mess that they left in the car and that they were charged for it, and it becomes quite clear to a judge that this was a retaliatory lie that cost you an ability to earn money for at least a short time. You're not going to get the full maximum allowed for it, probably, but you'll get a few hundred dollars, and the pax will learn something


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> When did they make the report? Why did they complete the ride with you if they thought you were impaired? why didn't they cancel the ride and get out ASAP and call the police if they truly felt you War impaired? What exactly LED them to believe that you were impaired? Does your dash cam support their claim?
> 
> These are all things that you would be able to ask them in court and they would have to come up with something in order to support themselves. Combine that with showing how you filed a claim about a mess that they left in the car and that they were charged for it, and it becomes quite clear to a judge that this was a retaliatory lie that cost you an ability to earn money for at least a short time. You're not going to get the full maximum allowed for it, probably, but you'll get a few hundred dollars, and the pax will learn something


Without Dual Dash Cam, the case would just be thrown out of court. The point is that he is bringing allegations of lying, but can you prove a lie of a claim "I thought they may have been impaired" without video otherwise?

Remember, the OP's impairment isn't on trial here, it's the Pax's belief of his impairment. Maybe he wasn't impaired but maybe he still swerved or ran a stop sign because of .... something... the point is, can he prove Libel if the pax's claim is that they believe he was impaired. Even if he does have dash cam, it doesn't change what the pax may have felt at the moment. Who knows, maybe he broke a bit hard, maybe he had to swerve to avoid a cat in the road...

The point is, this ain't a battle I would fight if I valued the dollar amount in my bank account.


----------



## Jonj94 (Jan 22, 2017)

Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


If I were you I'd use the information you have and throw a brick through his windows all of them and drive off

Or pay some street kid some money and he'll do it for you

Fk these rats


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


I say move on. Suing for this (when you're willing to take a lot of days off, demonstrating that uber income is not essential for your sustainance ? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Suspension lifted sometime after 50 hours. No explanation from support. I'm missing a driving report from Oct 2-9 somehow. I got a rider feedback report for professionalism but every single one of the weekly reports I can see say no reported issue.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Go to small claims court for the lost wages for the 48 hour suspension, the impact such a false report will have on your driving future with uber. 

Very simple and I will say this again, if a passenger suspects a driver of being intoxicated, said passenger will demand driver pull over so they can exit the vehicle right away. 

The passengers report is written and defames you in your current occupation, and I’m sure they waited to report such a dire concern. 

It’s really enough and Uber has made it so passengers believe they can treat us like dog s**t


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Innovant said:


> Suspension lifted sometime after 50 hours. No explanation from support. I'm missing a driving report from Oct 2-9 somehow. I got a rider feedback report for professionalism but every single one of the weekly reports I can see say no reported issue.


Did I understand correctly? U got the cleaning fee, then 2 days after the ride they reported you?
If so, there should really be a limitation on when y can report intoxication. Almost no one waits 2 days then says "oh yeah, we better report that driver". It coming aftwr a cleaning fee imposed just makes an already suspect report obviously retaliation. A decent employer would not allow their workers to be abused so easily.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> ...then 2 days after the ride they reported you?...


Over 3 days later. About 75 hours after the trip.

Just called support again and told them I was the victim of a rider scam and that I would like the ticket to be escalated to someone who is able to speak to me about it. No escalation. Dude just said they would send another email and that the team who handles these problems has no phone support and operates only with email. Another automated email incoming...

*edit*
I read on this forum somewhere that someone got hit for one of these 3 months after the trip.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Innovant said:


> I had a thought... Do I really need to prove that I wasn't impaired? Don't I just need to show that his report was fraudulent and that in itself implies that I wasn't impaired? At this point, I'm fairly certain my suspension will get lifted and this guy will get banned for fraudulent behavior anyway, which would support my case. Side note: driver support is pathetic.


If you contact support relentlessly, they'll get tired of you and listen. Since they like to send cut and paste responses, you send them one message that explains everything. The person who accused you of driving impaired is the same one who made the mess in your car and had to pay for it. Also it should be obvious to Uber this is the case because the impaired complaint came in days later, around the same time the pax got that bill. If someone was truly a passenger in vehicle where the driver was acting like he was impaired while driving, they would have reported it immediately, not days later when they got a bill for cleaning. Send them that email and keep hitting resend until you get a valid , non cut and paste response. Also, do you have a Greenlight Hub where you live? If you do, I'd go down there an resolve it in person with live personal.

Also when ever I have problem pax, I screen shot the waybill info, just in case I need more accurate information to Uber on who I think it was and why. Also, I report any negative behavior immediately because unfortunately as I've been told by the Uber personal at my Greenlight Hub, Uber listens to whoever contacts them first. That way if later the pax tries to retaliate in any way, Uber knows there's already a problem with this pax.



LyftKing$$ said:


> Message me his FB and IG please, thank you.


Yes! I'll bet that Pax's info will be on Backpage or Craigslist personals . Another reason why I screen shot waybills of problem pax. Just in case I gotta retaliate back.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Uber already auto-resolved my latest support ticket lmao. This is a joke. The email was open for 22 minutes. Hadn't even been given time to reply.



Lissetti said:


> ...I screen shot the waybill info, just in case I need more accurate information to Uber on who I think it was and why...


Unfortunately, I don't have the dude's waybill since I had a queued rider who promptly cancelled while I was giving this trip, even though it is the last trip I've given.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


can't do anything. the judge would say "the passenger THOUGHT you were driving impaired" - thats not anything you can sue or get recovery.

it sucks, sorry buddy.


----------



## whooowhooo (Dec 15, 2016)

I say go for it. Pax getting away with to much crap. Set this one as an example.


----------



## DanB (Mar 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Court wont help you. He'll just stick to his story that you really appeared to be under the influence of something. Can you prove that you weren't on that night?
> No, you can't.


Were you running a dual-lens Dashcam so that you have audio & video inside
the vehicle? If not, Cableguynoe is correct, it's your word against his.

And if you were not running a dual-lens Dashcam, then you've been asking for
trouble since you're very first ride. You're lucky it's something as trivial as
this and not something that ended with you in the back of a police car.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


Had someone make the same claim back in the spring. Of course completely untrue. This was 1 of 20 trips I did with plenty of 5* that day. As well as zero history of any issues. But still took them 3 days to reactivate. Unfortunately the time we live in people are all about retaliation whether right or wrong!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Innovant said:


> I had a thought... Do I really need to prove that I wasn't impaired? Don't I just need to show that his report was fraudulent and that in itself implies that I wasn't impaired? At this point, I'm fairly certain my suspension will get lifted and this guy will get banned for fraudulent behavior anyway, which would support my case. *Side note: driver support is pathetic.*


You just *solved* your problem for this and moving forward. Do everything within your power to avoid contact with Uber. They are the one that is broken. In over 5k trips I have never had a problem with customer retaliation or _reported issues_ from passengers. If someone leaves some crumbs in my ride, I clean them and move on...it's simply part of doing this gig. Contacting Uber is like walking into a leprosy colony to get some antibiotics for a cold...you will ALWAYS come out worse off.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Monitor his facebook/twitter and anything else, eventually he will brag online to someone about doing this to you


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Remember if you do anything I recommend, clean in clean out, people have cameras, cover your tag, or better yet park close to the residence and order an Uber! LOL


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I would contact a few lawyers (at least 5) and get their advice. If one is hungry enough or possibly wanting some publicity this would be a great example of the bull Uber and pax can put drivers through.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Filing in small claims court is relatively simple in most states. And lawyers are generally precluded so you have to pay attention to the paperwork. Here is a link to a guide for California. It doesn't matter if it is the pax word against the OP's word. Most court cases involve a determination of credibility (one person's word against another) and in this case the pax doesn't look too credible. Courts frown on perjury so it is likely the pax would be severely warned against perjury. It could be a lot of fun to pursue it if one had the motivation and the time.

http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/small_claims/basic_info.shtml


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

This is why we need dashcams


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

I represented a small Texas company in a little over 400 small claims court cases. Lost only one. Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer, just have one year in Law School and plenty common sense. The following is anecdotal experience and is no replacement for legal advice. Use at your own risk.

I had a Lawyer go over my briefs and filings to make sure all was pro forma.

In my experience in Texas, you can represent yourself (pro se). The small claims courts are busy. They are typically filled with eviction cases, code violations, truancy, small accidents, etc.

For example, I once heard the case of a person who sued Walmart because there was a lot of wind which pushed a cart that had an empty box that acted as a sail and then cart caused serious damage to his vehicle while it was parked. The Judge failed in favor of the defendant (Walmart) because they were able to show that they provide reasonable means for the carts to be stowed away (the cart stalls) and that this cart didn't come from one such stalls, rather it was a customer who left it in the middle of the parking lot, therefore, the Judge ruled that who was at fault was the customer who left the cart and not Walmart.

Because Judges in these courts hear so many petty cases, they are often tired and have no space for BS. If you cant reasonably expect to be awarded over $3,000.00 then don't even bother. It is more likely that the Judge will dismiss you and you will just have wasted your time, the court time, and your filling fee (which is cheap by design).

Also, these Judges are not about emotions or perceived justice, in fact, I once saw one in Harris County berate a Plaintiff because he was suing an apartment complex for some $20.00 dollars. The Judge actually stood up, pulled his wallet and gave the guy a crisp $20.00 and told him to never come back and waste tax payer's resources to resolve his "TV inspired false sense of justice."

So they will Judge only, on what can be proven. In your case, yes you have a case for Libel. The court will give you your 5 minutes to hear out why you believe that the PAX defamation caused you Emotional or Physical damage, and loss of income etc. And the Judge will want to see written proof of everything verified by an independent third party. For instance, if you claim Emotional Stress or Psychological Damage, they will want to see a verifiable written and signed statement from a Certified Phychologist, Therapist or similar professional.

The 48 hours of deactivation are hardly worth your time.

Your idea of using your travel records and the fact that no one reported you being intoxicated that night is not a bad idea, however, I bet you anything Uber would sue you for using their information for your personal gain. The only way this would be worth it is if someone was suing you, not the other way around.

You cant even recover your expenses because you are the one bringing the suit, however, if the Judge fails against you, you might be in for the expenses of the defendant (including meals, hotels, lawyers, etc).

Remember, in the USA, the burden of proof is on the Plaintiff, not the defendant, in this case, the PAX is innocent until you proof with demonstrable facts that he lied.

Super hard to do in a small claims type scenario. Possible but I wouldn't recommend it.

Now, if the address of a certain person happened to appear somewhere public, of course I am in no way shape or form implying youprovide this information, but I am sure someone of their low moral stature has wronged more than once, and probably more people than you have a bone to pick, in which case, if that address somehow materialized, certain people might be compelled to mailing such a person confetti and pixie dust loaded envelopes, used tires, cinder blocks, etc.

Just a thought.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


Talk to a lawyer.
Free consultation.
See what he thinks.



dirtylee said:


> Eggs & toilet paper their house. Take a lyft to & from there.


Super glue doors and windows shut.
Release Killer Bees.


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

Brake fluid car wash...


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Say this time and time again. Dashcam will end all the bs. To uber. Well here is the recoding of the scumbags that accused you. Actually when people even see the cam. Their behaviors are top notch.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

yoyolate said:


> Now, if the address of a certain person happened to appear somewhere public, of course I am in no way shape or form implying youprovide this information, but I am sure someone of their low moral stature has wronged more than once, and probably more people than you have a bone to pick, in which case, if that address somehow materialized, certain people might be compelled to mailing such a person confetti and pixie dust loaded envelopes, used tires, cinder blocks, etc.
> 
> Just a thought.


And then the pax can sue him for any damages due to doxxing.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Innovant said:


> I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> ------- / ---------
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip.


Look on the bright side. You had three (probably) wonderful days with your girl.
You then had a bonus of an extra two full days where you could cook her breakfast and have dinner waiting when she got home.
That can't be all bad.
.


----------



## Kay1661 (Sep 18, 2015)

If the pax really thought you were imparted, why didn't they stop the trip get out and order another ride?
That's what I would say in small claims court. 
Nobody needs a false accusation on their "permanent record"
Sue for 5k. Do it for all of us who have been abused by riders.



SuzeCB said:


> When did they make the report? Why did they complete the ride with you if they thought you were impaired? why didn't they cancel the ride and get out ASAP and call the police if they truly felt you War impaired? What exactly LED them to believe that you were impaired? Does your dash cam support their claim?
> 
> These are all things that you would be able to ask them in court and they would have to come up with something in order to support themselves. Combine that with showing how you filed a claim about a mess that they left in the car and that they were charged for it, and it becomes quite clear to a judge that this was a retaliatory lie that cost you an ability to earn money for at least a short time. You're not going to get the full maximum allowed for it, probably, but you'll get a few hundred dollars, and the pax will learn something


This person said it better than me.


----------



## LeftCoastLefty (Oct 24, 2017)

Kay1661 said:


> If the pax really thought you were imparted, why didn't they stop the trip get out and order another ride?
> That's what I would say in small claims court.
> Nobody needs a false accusation on their "permanent record"
> Sue for 5k. Do it for all of us who have been abused by riders.


The issue isn't the lost fares. The important issue is that he's accused you of a CRIME: driving while impaired. Falsely accusing someone of a crime is not a trivial manner, especially since it can affect your earnings now and well into the future. If you decide not to do anything about it, the record will show that you didn't protest his accusations, making it appear that either you were actually impaired or you didn't think driving while impaired was a big deal. I assume that the complaint is now part of your permanent record with Uber. Records like that have a nasty way of popping up when you least expect them to, like when you're applying for some other job.

Check to see if this guy filed a police report. If he did, it's more reason to sue him. If he didn't, it makes his accusations seem even flimsier. Talk to a lawyer about the false claim and don't ignore this! In all likelihood, all it would take would be a letter from a lawyer (with a copy to Uber) threatening to sue to get this guy to back down. Even if you go ahead with the lawsuit and don't get a dime from it, it will show that you value your reputation and the jerk will learn an expensive lesson.


----------



## Kay1661 (Sep 18, 2015)

LeftCoastLefty said:


> The issue isn't the lost fares. The important issue is that he's accused you of a CRIME: driving while impaired. Falsely accusing someone of a crime is not a trivial manner, especially since it can affect your earnings now and well into the future. If you decide not to do anything about it, the record will show that you didn't protest his accusations, making it appear that either you were actually impaired or you didn't think driving while impaired was a big deal. I assume that the complaint is now part of your permanent record with Uber. Records like that have a nasty way of popping up when you least expect them to, like when you're applying for some other job. Check to see if this guy filed a police report. If he did, it's more reason to sue him. If he didn't, it makes his accusations seem even flimsier. Talk to a lawyer about the false claim and don't ignore this!


It's really easy to sue in small claims court. 
No lawyer and it's cheap to file. 
If you get more than one liar reporting you for this type of stuff you will probably be deactivated. If you have enough info to serve these A-holes. Please sue 
Tired of being treated like we don't count. As if a $20.00 cleaning fee is worth getting a hard working driver possibly fired. 
Sometimes people are jerks. Actually a lot of times.


----------



## LeftCoastLefty (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm no lawyer, but I don't think small claims court handles issues like falsely accusing someone of a crime. Yes, I know that the lost $ was a drag, but again, the key issue is his accusation.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I say move on. Suing for this (when you're willing to take a lot of days off, demonstrating that uber income is not essential for your sustainance ? I'm not seeing it.


The problem is that two or three unsubstantiated reports of this will result in permanent deactivation. The only way to not have it count towards that number is to actually fight it.



LeftCoastLefty said:


> I'm no lawyer, but I don't think small claims court handles issues like falsely accusing someone of a crime. Yes, I know that the lost $ was a drag, but again, the key issue is his accusation.


That's exactly what they cover. In New Jersey up to $3,000.

And in Civil Court, the burden of proof is not Beyond A Reasonable Doubt like it is in Criminal Court. It's just more likely than not. if the passengers actions do not support the claim that they made, it's not that hard to think that they were just trying to get the $25, especially once you present that as part of your evidence as motive for them to lie.


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> And then the pax can sue him for any damages due to doxxing.


Why? "Its an address and info that appeared somehow in a bathroom somewhere your honor."

No way of knowing who carved that there.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

brianboru said:


> Filing in small claims court is relatively simple in most states. And lawyers are generally precluded so you have to pay attention to the paperwork. Here is a link to a guide for California. It doesn't matter if it is the pax word against the OP's word. Most court cases involve a determination of credibility (one person's word against another) and in this case the pax doesn't look too credible. Courts frown on perjury so it is likely the pax would be severely warned against perjury. It could be a lot of fun to pursue it if one had the motivation and the time.
> 
> http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/small_claims/basic_info.shtml


And you would have the satisfaction of having done something to fight back.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


If it was me I would have called uber right away and explained how this passenger is retaliating for your fees charged and tell uber that if that don't reinstate me immediately I will contact the news media and a lawyer. That should take care of it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

yoyolate said:


> So they will Judge only, on what can be proven.


Yes, but the burden of proof is much lower in civil cases, which are judged on balance of probabilities rather than beyond reasonable doubt. I'd say that the driver would have a good chance of demonstrating that the pax acted with malice and that libel was committed.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Update: I'm receiving a $100 inconvenience fee from Uber for the ordeal. I've been talking to a retired friend of mine whose wife is an attorney who just retired a couple months ago. She believes I have a case because I have pictures of what the pax did to my seats. However, I'm now kind of on the fence about suing because I'm not feeling as zealous about it as I was a couple days ago.

I apologize for not being active on this thread for awhile, but I should be responding quickly going forward. I'm planning on making a thread on /r/legaladvice at some point to see if there's some information out there I'm not yet aware of that would compel me to file or to forget about it. I appreciate all of your comments so far and look forward to new ones!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Innovant said:


> Update: I'm receiving a $100 inconvenience fee from Uber for the ordeal.


What did you do to provoke that response from Uber? I've never had that; the usual response from them when they reactivate the account is along the lines of "sucks for you; that's the way it is".


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Innovant said:


> Update: I'm receiving a $100 inconvenience fee from Uber for the ordeal. I've been talking to a retired friend of mine whose wife is an attorney who just retired a couple months ago. She believes I have a case because I have pictures of what the pax did to my seats. However, I'm now kind of on the fence about suing because I'm not feeling as zealous about it as I was a couple days ago.


The inconvenience fee is a good indication that Uber realizes they made an error and is hoping that it will placate you enough for you to forget about it.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What did you do to provoke that response from Uber? I've never had that; the usual response from them when they reactivate the account is along the lines of "sucks for you; that's the way it is".


Well, for a couple days I was calling support to get them to reopen email tickets that they prematurely resolved. This didn't do anything because they'd keep resolving the issue. Then, on Sunday afternoon I decided to submit a trip issue on that trip in particular, under "I had a different issue with my fare."

I wrote:


Innovant said:


> This rider acted fraudulently to get a refund on his trip and to retaliate against me for a cleaning fee he was issued. I received an unfair suspension and loss of income as a result of this. So far, Uber's support has been nonexistent with respect to my issue and I am on the verge of taking legal action.


It took over 24 hours for them to send another copypasta and autoresolve the issue. Then, about a day after that, they sent me an email saying they were paying me out. Also, I kept rating their support terribly whenever it'd ask for a rating.

Their copypasta included the phrase: "...We're sorry to hear your experience was less than excellent..."


----------



## OBdriver (Jan 27, 2017)

To win a civil/small claims case, you must have a preponderance of the evidence. That's 51%. OP, if all is as you described, and you argue your case as you have here, you're a winner.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

You got his address OP, go egg his house you will feel better. That's about all you can do.


----------



## david90292 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> You got his address OP, go egg his house you will feel better. That's about all you can do.


You guys make passengers feel real safe.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Innovant said:


> I can prove that I gave 9 rides, including that one, in 3 hours; leaving me no time to get loaded. I can show that none of my pax, including this idiot, filed reports against me that day. I have my daily safety reports and my high ratings on Lyft and Uber. I have a spotless car, no drug charges or convictions, a clean background and driving record. I track my miles and whereabouts on stride and google maps. I keep receipts of gas purchases, cleaning expenses, and maintenance that I regularly perform on my car. I can show that nothing about me spells reckless and everything about this guy spells inconsiderate and petty. Even if I fail in court, it might be worth it to make this clown sweat. Also, I can vividly recall several details about that ride that an intoxicated person wouldn't be able to. p.p.s., there's also the didn't file report until he found out about his $20 fee thing as well.


Absolutely, no person likes being served with civil lit papers. It would ruin his day and then some. Get some free legal advice and go from there.
If you do serve him, let him shit bricks as he now seeks legal advice for his defence!



steveK2016 said:


> Civil court isn't like criminal court where you are innocent until proven guilty. You are making claims that the pax is lying, the pax says they felt that you were driving impaired when you drove them. That's a hard claim to disprove, even if you feel others should have noticed prior or after their ride. Maybe those people were drunk? Maybe those people fell asleep on the ride, or otherwise not paying attention to how you were driving.
> 
> There's a lot of variables as to why no one else of the 8 other pax reported you. They felt you were impaired. Unless you have dual channel dash cam footage of the entire ride where you can show that you did not swerve, you did not run any stop/red lights, and looked completely in control of your facilities, there's not much you can prove.
> 
> You'll ended up wasting time and money on this, just move on.


Innovant would probably win because


Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


We as layman here, can speculate all we want. Go for a free consultation with an attorney and you will know exactly
if a civil action is plausible and most importantly, worth pursuing. Please keep us updated and good luck!



UberUber81 said:


> The court system would cost you money, time, labor, and might not produce.
> If you know who the guy is and where he lives, use your resources to make life miserable.
> Nothing like making someone late for work by deflating all their tires.
> Sign him up for every junk mail possible.
> ...


You forgot the most important one....packing dog poop under his car door handles!


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

I still think that anything bellow 3,000 dollars award is not worth it unless you have the time to do it. It will definitely piss/scare the bejesus out of the PAX being served but unless you can show mental stress the most the Judge will award you is the loss of income. You could claim that the star rating damages your reputation but the hit is so small that a Judge more than likely tell you to take it to Uber or send an order to Uber to remove that one bad rating.

I agree you have a case, this is clear, what you will get out of it is what I am trying to bring to your attention. If it is to show someone a lesson, and maybe create some jurisprudence and reference to future riders that lying and trying to screw with us is not a good idea, then I am 100% with you. Ill even send you $20 bucks to help with your costs.

If you think you will get any substantial amount of money, then don't waste your time, you wont.



david90292 said:


> You guys make passengers feel real safe.


I guess that is the point. As I sit here watching a man diligently clean his vehicle while we wait for DFW PAX, as I put my waters in the cooler, and disinfect the seats, make my ride fit for business, we strive to provide a reliable, affordable, and even luxurious service to our customers, we should not fear going through the ordeal the OP went through because of some self centered entitled imbecile.


----------



## david90292 (Mar 25, 2015)

yoyolate said:


> I still think that anything bellow 3,000 dollars award is not worth it unless you have the time to do it. It will definitely piss/scare the bejesus out of the PAX being served but unless you can show mental stress the most the Judge will award you is the loss of income. You could claim that the star rating damages your reputation but the hit is so small that a Judge more than likely tell you to take it to Uber or send an order to Uber to remove that one bad rating.
> 
> I agree you have a case, this is clear, what you will get out of it is what I am trying to bring to your attention. If it is to show someone a lesson, and maybe create some jurisprudence and reference to future riders that lying and trying to screw with us is not a good idea, then I am 100% with you. Ill even send you $20 bucks to help with your costs.
> 
> ...


OP complained of crumbs and got his fee. He has no proof the rider made the claim. He has the riders address and you guys are proposing lynch mob solutions. I have watched this board for years and the level of discourse has dropped dramatically recently. Don't take my word for it, go back in the posts.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Look, I will be quite frank with you. This is going to happen once in a blue moon. For your own emotional well-being, just forget about it, ignore and block it out of your mind.

We take all kinds of people from A to B. Do you know that almost 1/3 of human beings are not high functioning successful people? That's quite staggering. It's not surprising that some person who is not mentally or emotionally stable is going to get in your car from time to time. There is nothing you can do about that. Uber has to take complaints seriously obviously, but until you get a number of complaints, and while your ratings and performance show that you're a great driver 99.9% of the time, then you really have nothing to worry about. Yes! It's a huge injustice BUT there is just not the manpower to investigate it more thoroughly. And I suggest you don't waste your own precious time or valuable resources perusing a road that at the end of the day won't get you any better off than you are now. You don't need that stress in your life. Accept that bad things happen to good people sometimes. Answer to yourself alone and at the end of the day adopt an attitude of resignation and tolerance. Take care of yourself.


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> LAccept that bad things happen to good people sometimes. Answer to yourself alone and at the end of the day adopt an attitude of resignation and tolerance. Take care of yourself.


Best advice so far.


----------



## Innovant (Sep 1, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Look, I will be quite frank with you. This is going to happen once in a blue moon. For your own emotional well-being, just forget about it, ignore and block it out of your mind.
> 
> We take all kinds of people from A to B. Do you know that almost 1/3 of human beings are not high functioning successful people? That's quite staggering. It's not surprising that some person who is not mentally or emotionally stable is going to get in your car from time to time. There is nothing you can do about that. Uber has to take complaints seriously obviously, but until you get a number of complaints, and while your ratings and performance show that you're a great driver 99.9% of the time, then you really have nothing to worry about. Yes! It's a huge injustice BUT there is just not the manpower to investigate it more thoroughly. And I suggest you don't waste your own precious time or valuable resources perusing a road that at the end of the day won't get you any better off than you are now. You don't need that stress in your life. Accept that bad things happen to good people sometimes. Answer to yourself alone and at the end of the day adopt an attitude of resignation and tolerance. Take care of yourself.


Yeah, this is how I've been feeling since about Sunday.

I did get the $100 that Uber said they'd pay me today. However, my access to instant pay has been taken away, so now I'm having to borrow gas money to work. I guess when they suspend someone, their account gets flagged for security purposes. Dunno how I'm going to get by until next Wednesday. I do drive for lyft but those rides are pretty rare in my market.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I also had a time when I couldn't get my instant pay! It was horrible and I also needed gas money! Hang in there because statistically now you've had the S H I T Pax and now you'll have it good for a while, hopefully, on the law of averages, cross fingers?
Also call me a p**** if you like but I don't ask for cleaning fees or rate less than 5 stars because I'm scared ****less of the exact thing you've just been through. I just suck it up. Maybe cry a bit (privately to the theme tune of titanic) and move on like it never happened. Moola is moola. I can do without the other drama.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Innovant said:


> . I guess when they suspend someone, their account gets flagged for security purposes. Dunno how I'm going to get by until next Wednesday.


Usually it's unlocked in 24-48 hours after you are reactivated. Ive had them lift quicker via the help menu. Just ask, be polite but persistent.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

david90292 said:


> You guys make passengers feel real safe.


And you make drivers feel disrespected.

Congratulations it's a lose-lose.

Take a taxi, mm-kay? Problem solved.



david90292 said:


> OP complained of crumbs and got his fee. He has no proof the rider made the claim. He has the riders address and you guys are proposing lynch mob solutions. I have watched this board for years and the level of discourse has dropped dramatically recently. Don't take my word for it, go back in the posts.


It's clear who made the accusation, as the last rider was given a refund. This means the last rider wanted a free ride after making a mess in the driver's personal car. Obviously they didn't want to pay the cleaning fee and falsely accused the driver.

Driver should sue for defamation. The fact that they waited days to report this is clear indication of retaliation.



Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


File a civil action, and name Uber does 1-50 and pax does 1-5. Then you subpoena Uber and get all records relating to the case including all
messages and emails, support memos, etc.

It's important as a driver to realize that if you need to sue a pax, you DONT need to find their address/name first. You file the suit with defendants as John Doe(s) then you subpoena Uber for names and addresses.

Then add the real names to the suit and have them served.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Innovant said:


> Gave 2 pax a ride to one of their homes. They ate chocolate in the backseat. Got chocolate and crumbs all over my seats and floorboards. After the ride, I turned my apps off and went home to deal with it. This was Monday evening. I filed one of those "pax made a mess/damaged my car" complaints and took pics when I got home. Got payed out $20 for cleaning. I proceed to take Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off since my girlfriend was given those days off(retail).
> 
> Thursday night at midnight I hear a notification on my phone. Uber notifies me that I'm being suspended for 48 hours while they investigate a claim that I drove while impaired on a recent trip. The &%[email protected]!* is this? I haven't even driven in 72 hours. I sent some completely useless messages to support which were, of course, only replied to via automated messages because clearly they can't afford to pay a real person to handle these situations. I looked through my trip history and fare details and saw that, on the last ride I gave, pax got a refund. When I filed the damage claim I had to use the pax's name so I looked at the support log to find his name and I also have his home address from the trip history. After a bit of googling I was able to find this shithead's facebook and instagram accounts.
> 
> I really want to take this to small claims court and nail this &%[email protected]!*ing guy. I want to make an example of this **** so that these other petty, malicious &%[email protected]!*s think twice about filing fraudulent reports against us. Got any advice?


This happens to me a couple weeks ago because my car smelled like MJ. Just wait your 48 hrs. They will turn it back on



Strange Fruit said:


> Did I understand correctly? U got the cleaning fee, then 2 days after the ride they reported you?
> If so, there should really be a limitation on when y can report intoxication. Almost no one waits 2 days then says "oh yeah, we better report that driver". It coming aftwr a cleaning fee imposed just makes an already suspect report obviously retaliation. A decent employer would not allow their workers to be abused so easily.


Key phrase being decent employer


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> This happens to me a couple weeks ago because my car smelled like MJ. Just wait your 48 hrs. They will turn it back on
> 
> Key phrase being decent employer


How many times must they say it. You are self employed. Oops. Independent contractor. You don't work for uber.


----------



## Jerseyboy65 (Mar 21, 2017)

Baseball bat to his mailbox, and leave a candy bar inside.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MarcG said:


> What will you be filing exactly? What statute says a pax can't file a malicious report against an Uber driver?


Uber can not suspend without just cause.
UNION.

Time for drivers to create their own app.



Jerseyboy65 said:


> Baseball bat to his mailbox, and leave a candy bar inside.


Superglue his doors shut and set his house ablaze.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

It's hard to prove fraud, even uber is afraid to go to court for it.

When they remove you off the platform under fraudulent activity, go to the hub and ask them if you are being accused of fraud, they will not use the word and try to claim other shit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It's hard to prove fraud, even uber is afraid to go to court for it.
> 
> When they remove you off the platform under fraudulent activity, go to the hub and ask them if you are being accused of fraud, they will not use word and try to claim other shit.


Superglue the Hub doors shut also . . .


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> The court system would cost you money, time, labor, and might not produce.
> If you know who the guy is and where he lives, use your resources to make life miserable.
> Nothing like making someone late for work by deflating all their tires.
> Sign him up for every junk mail possible.
> ...


OP could always mail an envelope filled with sugar......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> OP could always mail an envelope filled with sugar......


Great
Now " HOMELAND"( the Fatherland)
Will Mandate REAL ID to buy stamps !!!

Papers please !

Welcome to U.S.S.A.
UNITED STASSI STATES of AMERIKA !


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> This happens to me a couple weeks ago *because my car smelled like MJ. * Just wait your 48 hrs. They will turn it back on
> 
> Key phrase being decent employer


Michael Jackson? 



Innovant said:


> Well, for a couple days I was calling support to get them to reopen email tickets that they prematurely resolved. This didn't do anything because they'd keep resolving the issue. Then, on Sunday afternoon I decided to submit a trip issue on that trip in particular, under "I had a different issue with my fare."
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...


And now you have the dreaded 'Rohit Negative Mark' on your driver account.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Michael Jackson?
> 
> And now you have the dreaded 'Rohit Negative Mark' on your driver account.


Yes it smelled like monkeys and cotton candy. Rakos, need a little back up hommie


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 179985


Is that cotton candy locally sourced farm to table?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MarcG said:


> What will you be filing exactly? What statute says a pax can't file a malicious report against an Uber driver?


Slander and libel law. Theft of services. Theft of funds. Not only can he get his money back, he should press criminal charges.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rat said:


> Slander and libel law. Theft of services. Theft of funds. Not only can he get his money back, he should press criminal charges.


Let's say a driver actually was _under the influence. _Should that driver be suspended/deactivated? Of course they should. So, until driver proves he was not under the influence, it's his word against that of two others...well, you get my point, I hope.

Don't piss off your riders people. In this case it definitely was not worth the twenty bucks. Just brush them crumbs off and go on your way. imo


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I say move on. Suing for this (when you're willing to take a lot of days off, demonstrating that uber income is not essential for your sustainance ? I'm not seeing it.


Need has no bearing on damages assessed. He's already deactivated.



Ardery said:


> can't do anything. the judge would say "the passenger THOUGHT you were driving impaired" - thats not anything you can sue or get recovery.
> 
> it sucks, sorry buddy.


He still owes for the ride and the cleaning fee. The judge can disregard statement of pax if he chooses because the claim wasn't made in a timely manner


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

All the while, this:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-busted-3x-the-legal-limit-carrying-passengers.220932/

_Knutson called 911, after he got nowhere with Uber. He said he primarily called 911 to get the driver off the road. Since then, Scottsdale Police arrested the driver Robert Danahay. Danahay allegedly blew a .24 in the field, which is three times over the legal limit._


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Innovant said:


> Defamation, loss of income, emotional distress, tortious interference, damage to my car, fraud...? IDK, this is why I'm asking for advice.


Small claim courts deal mostly with money issues. I say just let it go.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Innovant said:


> Well, for a couple days I was calling support to get them to reopen email tickets that they prematurely resolved. This didn't do anything because they'd keep resolving the issue. Then, on Sunday afternoon I decided to submit a trip issue on that trip in particular, under "I had a different issue with my fare."
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...


Good for you!

I guess the threat of legal action got them to take you seriously.

God they are so horrible


----------



## Tonybdavies (Jan 23, 2017)

Buddy, set up a fundme page for your legal expenses. I hate pax screwing with drivers like this. You're A good driver providing great service and some low life does this to you it's not right. If all Uber drivers donate $10 each to you you'll be clear to sue the bejesus out of him


----------

